# Warum kann ich im offiziellen Forum nicht posten?



## Zultharox (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe ein kleines Problem:
Zwar habe ich mir Diablo 3 gekauft und auf meinem Battlenet-Account deaktiviert, trotzdem wird mir im Diablo-Forum immer nur mein WoW-Char angezeigt. Und mit diesem kann ich nicht posten, da ich kein aktives WoW-Abo habe.
Wie kann ich das ändern?

PS: Wo ist in Diablo nun eigentlich das Auktionshaus?


----------



## Kamsi (15. Mai 2012)

Auktionshaus kommt denächst und könnte sein das die erstmal das forum deaktiviert haben wegen loginprobleme ^^


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (15. Mai 2012)

Nachdem du dich im beim D3 Forum eingelogt hast, sieht du unter dem Suchfenster deinen Char angezeigt. Wenn du auf den Charnamen klickst, sollte sich zumindest ein fenster mit all deinen Chars zur Auswahl öffnen. Darunter sollte dann auch dein D3 Char/BattleTag zu finden sein. So ist es zumindest bei mir, allerdings steht da auch noch der Vermerk D3 Beta drunter. naja, jedenfalls kann ich mit dem Namen in allen Foren posten.

Das Auktionshaus findest du nach dem Einloggen im Client unter dem Button für "Public Games".


----------



## Zultharox (15. Mai 2012)

Leider nein, da stehen nur WoW-Daten...

Danke für den Tipp mit dem Auktionshaus, dachte das ist ein Ingame-Händler


----------



## Nikoxus (15. Mai 2012)

Ist bei dir vielleicht die Eltern Freigabe Aktiv? Hab auch eben bei mir gemerkt ich musste da das Echtgeld Auktionshaus und die Erlaubnis zum schreiben im Forum aktivieren.


----------

